# plants!!!



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i have these floating plants that basically end up dieing with brown alage all over them...and i never put the light on cuse i basically dont want to stress out my P's..but that is the reason y the plants died right???


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

It is a distinct possibility. I mean plants do need light. What kind were they? I'm looking for floating plants. Did they provide good cover for the p's?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

1waypiranha said:


> i have these floating plants that basically end up dieing with brown alage all over them...and i never put the light on cuse i basically dont want to stress out my P's..but that is the reason y the plants died right???


 I would go ahead and put the lights on, the plants definitely need it. I mean, you have floating plants that will cover some light. Your P's will get used to it in no time.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i dont know what kind they were...but they covered the P's alot..and they liked them...but they were dying so i took them out..and its weird cuse the P's really dont care that they are gone..dam i love my reds


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

be careful with floating plants, ime they have always died on me, because i believe they are just too close to the light tube in the hood and dry out, i found the ones that touch the waters surface are best and not the ones that rise above it, good luck with future plants, i have also considered spraying surface plants daily with a squeezy bottle mixed with dechlorinated water and a light fert, as this may aid with healthy well being, i am becoming quite successful now with keeping plants.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

quite possibly they died from the light issue, possibly the temp, possibly the water conditions and it could just be a lack of nutrients.

may I suggest you not only identify the plants and either do some research, or if you PM me I'll do some for you, I also suggest if you want to keep plants alive in the home aquarium you should buy some plant food for them, you should be able to buy a bottle from your LFS for not too much money.


----------

